# another job



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is another storefront graphic we installed Friday morning. 

Arrived on site at 9am, and primed the wall with Gardz.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This material was a little tougher to handle than the usual ones we hang. It was a wet-strength latex-saturated paper. Kind of flimsy when you paste it up.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I had to let it book for a full 10 minutes after pasting to let it fully wet-out. If not, it would've bubbled on the wall. Waiting that long, watching the material get softer and weaker always makes me nervous. Also need to use a soft brush with these, or you could easily scratch the finish. I always bring a large assortment of markers and chalk with me when hanging any type or mural.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Busting the seam is a delicate job, making sure it doesn't tear.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

They only gave me about 1/2" of overlap on this one, so the seam had to be right on.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The finished product. Home by noon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Rewarded myself with a couple fat steaks later that night before the snow hit. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Very nice Pro.
Flimsy stuff is scary... I leave that stuff to the Pro!
Man! Those steaks look good.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

nice...wish there we're some quality paperhangers like you guys around here 

oh, and your clothes are way too clean


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Arrived on site at 9am, 

Late night Thursday?:blink:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Rich said:


> nice...wish there we're some quality paperhangers like you guys around here
> 
> oh, and your clothes are way too clean


Rich, if I knew your zipcode, I could probably hook you up with _at least_ 3 good hangers in your area. And when on site for the first time with a *new client*, I always wear fresh, clean whites, for painting or hanging. Impressions are everything. They see the dirty ones after awhile.



chrisn said:


> Arrived on site at 9am,
> 
> Late night Thursday?:blink:


Nope:



ProWallGuy said:


> we installed Friday morning.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And here is another cool picture of the steaks!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

PWG...I think Chris may have been busting you on your 9am start time...asking/joking if you had a late night on Thursday...

correct me if I'm wrong though Chris...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, gotcha. My brain wasn't working at full capacity yet. The job was in a newly built building, and the code inspector was to be there at 7am to do inspections. The sprinkler controls were directly above the mural wall in the ceiling, so I didn't want to stand around waiting for him to finish, or get in each other's way. So I opted to show up when he would be done and gone. Plus, I knew it would only take a couple hours so it didn't matter to me. I get paid for a full day and then some for these jobs anyways.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Though I know your bustin...*

*There are four important lessons we can learn here*

#1)
Although other painters/hangers may think it's cool to have whites loaded up with ****, one might want to consider one's job is not to impress other painters/hangers
It's to impress the client
#2)
Tim knows his $hit...that's an awesome little install
#3)
Tim has no a$$
#4)
_Damn_ those steaks look good


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*I'm not sure which is is more beautiful...*



ProWallGuy said:


> The finished product....


OR...




ProWallGuy said:


> Home by noon...I get paid for a full day and then some


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

haha...no a$$ (don't fret...me too!) 

at least PWG is a skilled craftsman and knows how to operate his business and how to make it work to his benefit

as far as starting at 9am..That was my starting time pretty much everyday I was in business-
I liked the time, HO's liked the time and I usually packed it up for 4pm
that is one of the best things about the biz..._you_ make it work for _you_

Hey John..no golfing today?
lol, j/k...crazy weather


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting the progressive pics ... very interesting.
Nice work!

(what's "steak"?)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich; said:


> Hey John..no golfing today?


Yes, I'm heading out now
My caddy, the assistant greens keeper, says I should be fine


Carl Spackler; said:


> I don't think the really heavy stuff's comin' down for a while.


Lol
Just a lit-l wintah naw theestah, Rich


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

correct me if I'm wrong though Chris...

No,you and Tim finaly got it and I kind of figured you had a short day anyway,just the bankers hours start time of 9am would be nice except I would be looking for something to do for 3 or 4 hours first thing.:whistling2:


----------

